# Estonian: what a (fine fellow)! = kui tubli?



## Setwale_Charm

Did I construct this phrase correctly: N. on nii tark!! Kui tubli!!

 Aitah!


----------



## Kassikakk

I think it sounds more or less fine.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Tanan vaga, Kassikakk.


----------



## astlanda

Sounds pretty Tallinese for me. Estonians are not too emotional people. They hardly ever encourage each others. 
We say "Tubli!", when Americans say: "Good work!" or Russians: "Молодец!"

If you want to say to a LITTLE boy *"What a fine fellow!" , then you MAY say "Kui tubli poiss?*" indeed.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

astlanda said:


> Sounds pretty Tallinese for me. Estonians are not too emotional people. They hardly ever encourage each others.
> We say "Tubli!", when Americans say: "Good work!" or Russians: "Молодец!"
> 
> If you want to say to a LITTLE boy *"What a fine fellow!" , then you MAY say "Kui tubli poiss?*" indeed.


 
I know The famous "hot-blooded Estonian guys"! There is a whole culture of jokes featuring their notorious reserve.  
 But I am not talking to a little boy though!


----------



## astlanda

Well, If you want to say it to (your?) boyfriend, then it'll probably be 
"Jube äge kutt!"
I just don't know, what do you need this phrase for.


----------



## halfminded

Another chance would be translating this frase by using "küll": *What a fine fellow!= Küll on tubli poiss!*
It all depends what you want to say with this sentence...


----------

